

Play Recorded Twitter Conversations In Sync With Your Favorite Shows - mickdarling
http://mashable.com/2011/03/30/tweeplayer/

======
waterlesscloud
Heh. I was just flipping over to HN as I was working on a very similar idea.
There's a lesson here somewhere.

